# Fun with mirrors



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, you can't just leave it there.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I’ll try again tomorrow. She flared her neck feathers then ran at the mirror. That photo was taken when she went to check behind the mirror.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL It's funny, I never thought a bird would do like cats and dogs do checking behind the mirror for the interloper or new playmate. 

I have a mirror for the Guineas in their pen. At first it was an enemy, now they just dust bathe in front of it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's funny when they do that. My Peafowl get all angry at the evil bird in the mirror!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Such simple things makes us happy.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Makes me happy!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love it, love it, love it! That pic should win some sort of contest. 

Perfect timing catching her.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

The gallon container of paraquat in our bedroom could be a disqualifier!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Photoshop. Even if it wasn't taken out that pic is a winner. 

If you didn't know what the photo is about you'd think she's dolling herself up for a night out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Super picture!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

We’ve caught her staring at her reflection several times now! We moved the mirror but she still heads straight for that spot every time she sneaks into the house.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

She has to keep checking to see if that evil bird is still there!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd love to see how the birds have taken over your house. 

Whether or not you want them to.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

That’s one of the main reasons the barn we’re building for the chickens will look a bit like parts of our house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And somehow you think that will cause them to shun the human house? Once they realize their humans are not living in their new building they'll be knocking on the door again.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The birds want both!


----------

